# The Pope's Ten Tips for Happiness, Focus on Leisure, Family and Peace



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2014)

The Pope's ten happiness tips, focus on leisure, family and peace...http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/popes-top-10-happiness-tips-focus-leisure-family-peace/


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 2, 2014)

Good advice for Argentina and the rest of us!


----------

